# Band Saw Box Eastern Red Cedar



## Dean L. (Nov 16, 2013)

The whole reason I bought a band saw was to make band saw boxes. I have owned the saw for eight years. This is the first and only box I have made with it thus far. I gave it to my mother-in-law for Christmas last year. I made this box from a tree I cut down in my yard.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 16, 2013)

KOOL


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't see how you are going to get your bandsaw in that.:laugh::laugh:

I really like that. Good workmanship.

Ray


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's beautiful.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 17, 2013)

omg.  That is really nice.  I bought my band saw for the same reason.  I have only made two boxes both for my daughter.  She finished them with markers.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 17, 2013)

Really nice work on that box.  I like the way you left the drawer insides unfinished so you can smell the wondrous aroma of cedar.


----------



## Dean L. (Nov 17, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> omg.  That is really nice.  I bought my band saw for the same reason.  I have only made two boxes both for my daughter.  She finished them with markers.



My daughter has several things I made whi h she finished with markers. Now she wants to build her "inventions". I am excited!


----------



## Tom T (Nov 17, 2013)

Extremely wow,  it is beautiful.  It is fabulous. Wow some more.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 17, 2013)

Now I'm going to have to make a chunk of ERC big enough to do this....great.

Inspiring!!!






Scott (don't let her have any crayons) B


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 18, 2013)

nice stuff!

Pitoon


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 19, 2013)

Great work on the box . Would love to get some of that WRC for making the bowls I do  on the RM . Back when I was making lots of band saw boxes I used to used various colors of flocking on the insides  of the drawers.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 19, 2013)

looks awesome.  I have only made one box and ended up cutting the drawers upside down, never tried again but have been getting the itch.  One thing I saw was where someone use little felt tabs in the back of the drawers to make up for the saw kerf and keep the drawers even with the face.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 21, 2013)

Great looking band saw box! Like the design, pretty grain patterns and colors and the finish. Quite impressive for a first.


----------

